# Useles Billy got some new chrome quenny fo inch rimsk #70



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2014)

I think he stoled them off Johnson Street.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Now we got 2 again.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

I will delete mine.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 11, 2014)

quenty fo's?  how did he get a donut big enough fit on queny fo's?


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 11, 2014)

Back from the dead....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks  only took 5 deletions to get this going.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks fulldraw. We were homeless there for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Guess this could be #76.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jan 11, 2014)

I started feeling sorry for y'all after the first few deletions....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

It is the secretary's fault, whoever she is I am going to fire her.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess this could be #76.



We're gaining on the dribblers!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy cow! I quit and took a shower!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2014)

fulldraw74 said:


> I started feeling sorry for y'all after the first few deletions....



It was quite comical!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

They need to assign us a full time Mod.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

It did get kinda funny.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lot of scramblin.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm out folks! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

My cool hand luke quote went away. Didn't think there was anything wrong with it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 11, 2014)

Ain't dat da truf, KD. T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Everybody gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

It came back.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It came back.



Kinda like magic huh!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kinda like magic huh!!



Evening Mr Ruttn, yeah it was kinda like Magic, now you see me now you dont, and then you do again. Skeered I had done sumpin wrong there for a minute.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello useless folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Been a busy useless rainy day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

My boys ain't inside boys. However, the stomach thing passed by quickly might have been my cooking


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Hope the youngins are doing better Mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

How's the weather in MY?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Ky?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Cook it till it smells burnt Mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Back to normal KY, they are 7 and 8.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

In the mid 30's right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

30's is warm after the teens we had this week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Took 6 attempts to get this thread open Mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Mods are pla


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Playing tonight..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Had not been for fulldraw we would still be opening and deleting.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn, yeah it was kinda like Magic, now you see me now you dont, and then you do again. Skeered I had done sumpin wrong there for a minute.


Charlie......... I may have gone  too farr south.......The  cow pastures look like this


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

I reported the mods to the NSA. Reporting was mods control the world ran by useless Billy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Charlie......... I may have gone  too farr south.......The  cow pastures look like this
> View attachment 770266
> 
> View attachment 770268




See mods live in utopia, smoking Cubans and drinking fine brandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Ruttn did you have any of dem drinks with the little umbrellas in them?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Admins took over the playboy mansion. Foxnews reported Hugh is in the food stamp line.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Been a long day, think I will pour a Brandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Billy stole my Ceegars.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> See mods live in utopia, smoking Cubans and drinking fine brandy.


73 degrees with a warm easterly wind!!



KyDawg said:


> Ruttn did you have any of dem drinks with the little umbrellas in them?


I ain't found none of them. These Fla. Rednecks don't keep em in stock??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Been a long day, think I will pour a Brandy.



Oh man KY is one of them... Billy said you was the boss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't hack my camera on my tablet. I is naked.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats looks like some of that land where they used to run them wild crazy cows Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Billy's power is out. He tried to shoot a dove off a power line today. Unfortunately it was the one powering his trailer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Billy called said he is out of beer. I told him powers out, and they stop selling in five mins.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Good flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Billy called said he is out of beer. I told him powers out, and they stop selling in five mins.



Hope he dont come over here beating on the door looking for beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Nr Ruttn got company.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Thats looks like some of that land where they used to run them wild crazy cows Mr Ruttn.


There are a lot of Brahmas around here!!

Gonna head back north in the morning!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Well bout time for the old man to hit the hay. Yall sleep well tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

I drank my beer.. I sent him to the bootleggers house. Billy going to trade some chickens for a quart.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are a lot of Brahmas around here!!
> 
> Gonna head back north in the morning!!



Bramhas are crazy, used to have some.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

Night Brad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 11, 2014)

Good night folks Billy got a truck load of chickens to traden for beer


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

Well hello Gax+/ Grant!!

Long time no see brother!!


----------



## GAX (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Rutt... just bored tonight and lookin around for a semi good read.. lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 11, 2014)

GAX said:


> Hey Rutt... just bored tonight and lookin around for a semi good read.. lol


Good to see you around!!..........Hope things are going well for you!!


----------



## GAX (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks! They are... Hope the same goes for you... I may come visit here a couple times a week... I still see some old faces/usernames, and some new ones kinda making funny post.. :-D


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Shows me here when I aint here and shows me gone when I am.

Lost connection at around 10:00 give or take. Spent a while on the phone with Windstream before I finally got them to actually do something and run a few test.

Well bust my wrangler britches, (sorry I don't wear Levi's,) they found a real problem, just like I told them the past 8 times I called......

BUT it will be Tuesday before they have a tech out here to fix it........ phone companies. 


What would I give to have Commiecast available right about now. I do have options tho.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't hang wiff y'all last night!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry I couldn't hang wiff y'all last night!



Billy had 5 or 6 different threads going last night, Jeff C! It was awful scary.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Mean girl is back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy had 5 or 6 different threads going last night, Jeff C! It was awful scary.



I saw that, CrusT-P!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Back for more sissy boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8409153&postcount=800

No, but his wife was!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8409153&postcount=800
> 
> No, but his wife was!



I dont believe I would have told that Chief........


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Now I know I'm addicted.....I can work and play at the same time.......as long as no one catches me....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Now I know I'm addicted.....I can work and play at the same time.......as long as no one catches me....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> I dont believe I would have told that Chief........



She downloaded it Doc!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8409153&postcount=800
> 
> No, but his wife was!



Jeff C, I had typed out "playing with his wife's jellybean", then I deleted it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Now I know I'm addicted.....I can work and play at the same time.......as long as no one catches me....



I'm about to make a phone call to Triangle Dodge.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Getting of my useless couch nice day out side


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Jeff C, I had typed out "playing with his wife's jellybean", then I deleted it.



Worked out better this way for Billy fodder!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Tell Billy to bring my tire back... can't drive on three.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Getting of my useless couch nice day out side



Tryin to figger out somthin to do too, Pattywack. Drawing blanks at this moment though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

The lake is too wet.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm about to make a phone call to Triangle Dodge.



Go ahead........they'll never find your body.....besides I'm the princess I can do no wrong.......


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

You guys notice how he posts and then runs.......chicken


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The lake is too wet.



So is my backyard.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry, I been mopping, washing/folding clothes, vacumming and dusting furniture. About to start cleaning bathrooms and put some ribs on the grill for supper.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, I been mopping, washing/folding clothes, vacumming and dusting furniture. About to start cleaning bathrooms and put some ribs on the grill for supper.



When you're done you can come clean my house.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> When you're done you can come clean my house.



What's it pay? I ain't free.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What's it pay? I ain't free.



What's yo fee?????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> What's yo fee?????



Ain't you gots some work to be doing before you gets in trouble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sorry, I been mopping, washing/folding clothes, vacumming and dusting furniture. About to start cleaning bathrooms and put some ribs on the grill for supper.



What time?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time?



Roundabout 6ish!


----------



## 7 point (Jan 12, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Charlie......... I may have gone  too farr south.......The  cow pastures look like this
> View attachment 770266
> 
> View attachment 770268



That looks like my neck of the woods.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

You only get paid if you do it in a maids outfit.....


_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> You only get paid if you do it in a maids outfit.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_



Ain't he a little too old for you GF. I thought you like'em .....






young.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy KD


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

sup 7 point


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> You only get paid if you do it in a maids outfit.....
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_




How much?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy just came by with a load of bicycles on the back of that old truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Howdy Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

What's up.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I got a buck fiddy but no maids outfit


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

I never said anything about age.  It all depends on the person.


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Besides I'm just trying to get my house cleaned


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lookin at house plans. Do I want to build 2500-3500 sq ft or do I want to build 400-800 sq ft.

Decisions decisions


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Go with 400, Doc. Harder to misplace stuff then.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I never said anything about age.



Last week you did..... cougar 



Gone Fishing said:


> Besides I'm just trying to get my house cleaned



what about your BF? He may get all upset.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Lookin at house plans. Do I want to build 2500-3500 sq ft or do I want to build 400-800 sq ft.
> 
> Decisions decisions



Compromise and built a sprawling 1600, Doc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

HEY, Y'all!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Seriously considering the smaller and OFF THE GRID!!! Solar powered. I've had the bigger better huge and more more more. Who needs it? I mean really...

Besides, I'm in an out of Tenn, and Florida, and will soon add Atlantic City too that mix.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy Chief, how about 800 or so beside that lake on the farm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Chief, how about 800 or so beside that lake on the farm?



800-1000 sq ft with a lot of outdoor living/entertaining/work space would work for me at this point.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 800-1000 sq ft with a lot of outdoor living/entertaining/work space would work for me at this point.



yeah me too, only me now and plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Gone Fishing
> 
> ...



There is no boyfriend.  I'm too bull headed and strong willed for anyone to make it that far


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


>



That would work for me, the wife, and the Jag! Just add a covered/screened patio with cooking area, sink, counter space and fireplace, also an uncovered patio w/firepit, and an enclosed cozy(heated and cooled) shop (getaway).


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

And on more bathroom and a mud room.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

And maybe a Den.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> And on more bathroom and a mud room.



I'd put a bafroom up in the loft for Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> And maybe a Den.



Might stretch the entire footprint a tad to sqeeze in a den too, now that you mention it, BO$$.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

And a fully finished basement.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

And a 2-car garage and it would be perfect.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Might as well wrap that porch on at least three sides, BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

And maybe a gun room and it would be just right, not to big you know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> And maybe a gun room and it would be just right, not to big you know.



Might as well throw in the underground bug-in/out shelter with 6 mos provisions.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Hay, Jeff C!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Need a good barn too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

What we up to, bout 4500 Sq feet?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

And get rid of that creek, it will just draw muskeeters and snakes.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

And a cement pond


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What we up to, bout 4500 Sq feet?



Yep, and still need the game room.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

If we got a cement pond, we gonna need a pool house.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

OK think I got the perfect one now, had Cad man redo a few things..


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

And this should fit the bill.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> OK think I got the perfect one now, had Cad man redo a few things..



That's for the Grandkids, right Doc?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> There is no boyfriend.  I'm too bull headed and strong willed for anyone to make it that far



Did he leave?????

My Daddy always said a hard head equals a soft..........

nevermind.

Hard headed wimmens will melt in your hands...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> And this should fit the bill.....



You gonna have to get T.P. to come clean it fer ya!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's for the Grandkids, right Doc?



them and  wimens


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

T and I will look this over and get back with you Doc, but it is looking better. I was thinking bout putting it on lake Burton.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

The outdoor kitchens for Jeff C.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

I would lime to have an outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd be livin in that little playhouse you posted, Doc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I got a good start on mine, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got a good start on mine, T.P.



One day, Jeff C. One day.....


----------



## 7 point (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> sup 7 point



Just got back from checkin trail cams not many deer just a few does and running buck something scared him bad.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Does anyone have my 870? It hit me a while ago that I loaned it to someone a few years back and haven't seen it since. Not sure who I loaned it to.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flip


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

2 flopper....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

too slow


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Double flop


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

It was a 12 ga. Had been used and abused too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy said he could pump it, but had to shoot from the hip, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm thinking Billy had it and lost it like all the guns ha had. That's why he had to borrow mine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Did he have my tire? I need to get some beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Job sent out an email.. said pot maybe legal in some states, but it's still against federal law and will continue testing it as an illegal drug.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

If I see him with it, I will try to disarm him, T.P.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

I wanted to get a Rocky mountain high.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Get my tire chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Job sent out an email.. said pot maybe legal in some states, but it's still against federal law and will continue testing it as an illegal drug.



Email them back and say, "Huhhh?"


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Home now and ready to play.  What has that Billy into now?  Somebody's hen house I would guess.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, and gonna tell them boss don't let me nip anymore.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Home now and ready to play.  What has that Billy into now?  Somebody's hen house I would guess.



Not my hen house, has a Hillary 2016 posted at roost


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Doc.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Chief.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey 7point


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guest.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Pattywhack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Useless Billy is spying as a guest.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

ok I started out at maybe $12,500 or so and now we're at $495,873.64 with Billy stealing the framing package.

Anythang else y'all want?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy Miggy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

rich Doc.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Mig


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy Miggy



Not to be confused wiff Miggie, aka, Miguel Cervantes, da Messican, Sparky, 60 Grit, etc., etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Home now and ready to play.  What has that Billy into now?  Somebody's hen house I would guess.



You go 1st.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You go 1st.



I heard he's been spreading rumors about folks on here.


----------



## 7 point (Jan 12, 2014)

Some body tell Billy to stop runnin my deer off


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

The naked guy on Billys phone ain't me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I heard he's been spreading rumors about folks on here.



He told me he practices what he preaches too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

7 point said:


> Some body tell Billy to stop runnin my deer off



Billy will herd them like goats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Bet them ribs are getting close to being done, BO$$. You almost there yet? I ain't too far off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NutNut is back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey migmac7ptcheif!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> NutNut is back.



With no deer meat.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

What did I miss last Nite?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

We changed T.P.'s name to CrusT P......he now thinks I'm mean


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 12, 2014)

Youtube TP Cruisers. You see TP dancing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> With no deer meat.



Don't tell me Billy showed up.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What did I miss last Nite?



TP caught some serious abuse last night.  It was as ugly as Billy's fifth future wife.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> TP caught some serious abuse last night.  It was as ugly as Billy's fifth future wife.



I think he liked it in some sort of T P sick kind of way


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hate I missed that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

'Sup?©


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

when I shows up, ezzerbody leaves.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

ut oh....  supper is here.  gots ta go.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

No-go on the ribs Jeff C and KD. Buck cube steak and gravy, been beAns and mashed taters.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd Pappy!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd TP!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Been beans..lol.. Green beans.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Howdy XTREME HUNTER!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd™, MAC!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd™, Pappy!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc! Give me the news!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd™, Doc!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

2 guests


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd™, KD!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd™, Pnut!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey docTPGF!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

A little tabby cat just came by with Billys tongue hanging out its mouth.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> rich Doc.



the club has all kinds of embezzled...... I mean invested funds that could cash out for the project.

I'm stickin to my shack by the lake.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy pnut ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Doc! Give me the news!



news?????


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> news?????



Yes


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Peyton Manning keeps orderin' Omahaha steaks. He must be hungry


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Heard you was rich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I ain't picky, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Peyton Manning keeps orderin' Omahaha steaks. He must be hungry



He needs to hook up with that gal eating that 15 lb steak then, they would be a good match.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

It was corn fed venison, Jeff C. Good stuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It was corn fed venison, Jeff C. Good stuff!



Bet it was the Ga. State record too! Got any pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Save me a plate of leftovers, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet it was the Ga. State record too! Got any pics?



Wasn't quite the record but close. No pics but the dogs had the horns in the back yard a few days ago if ya want to see them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy just came by and showed me his State record button buck. Said he did 6 mos. for it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

'Sup?©

just finished supper.  been a busy boy today.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gf,.,, gf,,,  wake up!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

ain't no booger bears out tonight

Billy shot them all last night

Along with a couple deer, a bear, and a bigfeets.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

if'n ya'll aint talking, I am leaving.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> if'n ya'll aint talking, I am leaving.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd, Pappy.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Pnut!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy, don't be mad!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Surp Pappy?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy is mad, MAC.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

got a few quarters a nickel or 10, 
97,000 dimes. 
caint count my 100's


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

KD gave up.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Cooter is gonna get that ol Mustang purring like a kitten, they gonna win that race!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy Pappy ©


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

I am worried about K.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pappy is mad, MAC.



Fuel for GF when she shows up.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

I need a nap before I go to bed.....been up since 3:30AM....so sweepie......and my arm hurts....stupid computer bag


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

K is hi.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy don't be mad.   It's Sunday...it didn't rain.....it was a beautiful day........no mad for you not allowed!!!!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I been over at outdoors trader looking at a 10/22 magnum fer sale.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

pnut


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all my little buddies.....are we all having a good night???  I am my arm hurts but my spirits are high......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> K is hi.



on the water tower again?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I ain't mad... I is ticked.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I ain't mad... I is ticked.



Well don't be ticked...Do you want to pick on TP again....will that make you laugh????   

Where is that boy anyways??


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

how is GF, Mac, Jeffsey, Doc, and Nutnut doing today?

I been fixing the washing machine.  Got it done now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Pickin on crusT is always a spirit lifter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, Gone Fishing+, NE GA Pappy+, Doc_5729+, MAC2+, peanutman04+


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc?
Pappy%


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

were da Boss?

we gonna have to fine that feller.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

A little pooped but other than that I'm happy.....

Sorry bout your washing machine......should have took it out back and shot it and got a new one....then keep in the backyard as a reminder to the new one to not be stupid.  

Did I mention I may have had a few tonight??


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy%

what does that mean?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pickin on crusT is always a spirit lifter.



I think is hiding after the beating he took last night.....poor little feller


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

ne ga pappy said:


> i been over at outdoors trader looking at a 10/22 magnum fer sale.



buy it before it's gone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I got a sweet tooth, can't keep my tongue off of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> A little pooped but other than that I'm happy.....
> 
> Sorry bout your washing machine......should have took it out back and shot it and got a new one....then keep in the backyard as a reminder to the new one to not be stupid.
> 
> Did I mention I may have had a few tonight??




No, but you might want to mention it.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

I want to get a new gun something small.  The nine I have is too big.....not getting rid of it mind you but nothing wrong with adding another one....or at least that was what my dad always said


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

weren't really the washin 'chine.  It was the drain pipe when I got it all figured out. It had come loose in the wall behind the washer,  Gots it all fixed up now though.  Mama is washing clothes like crazy.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T P where are you?????

Come out where ever you are......

Don't make us come get you.....


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

GF is PUI


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> buy it before it's gone!



nah.... I gots enough guns .... for now..

and he wants too much.. 950


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sup boss


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

howdy KD ©


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> GF is PUI



Lord help us all be prepared for alot of I AM A POTTY MOUTH......I AM A POTTY MOUTH

No I didn't cuss I typed that.....


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nah.... I gots enough guns .... for now..
> 
> and he wants too much.. 950



Whoa. He's proud of that gun.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Watch y'all! Boss mans here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> weren't really the washin 'chine.  It was the drain pipe when I got it all figured out. It had come loose in the wall behind the washer,  Gots it all fixed up now though.  Mama is washing clothes like crazy.



Why would you put your washer behind the wall?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

How is out house coming along?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

most of the time I am guilty of 

PWS... posting while stupid.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I do like the outdoor Kitchen, but what if it rains?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why would you put your washer behind the wall?



It makes it harder to get to, and I can use that as an excuse to not wash clothes.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Did I mention I may have had a few tonight??



a few what? 

tea
beer
likker
wine
joints
shine
cokes
pepsi
rum
vodka
gin
brandy


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Did yall sign 7 point up?


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Boss. GF is using some foul language cause she's PUI


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

What you kill the button Buck fer Billy.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> a few what?
> 
> tea
> beer
> ...



A lady never tells.......


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I have been wanting to build a covered patio in back of the house to use for canning and stuff in the summer.  I bout decided to do a screen wire enclosure, so I can process my honey and all.  That way I won't make a mess in the kitchen, or heat the house up by canning.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hey Boss. GF is using some foul language cause she's PUI



Tattle tale......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> most of the time I am guilty of
> 
> PWS... posting while stupid.



smoke makes people stupid Pappy........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hey Boss. GF is using some foul language cause she's PUI



That is due cause for a hefty fine. 10,000 points G.F.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> A lady never tells.......



OH!... I could so comment on this..

but being a gentleman,.. I won't


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Where is Crust T?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Werd.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> OH!... I could so comment on this..
> 
> but being a gentleman,.. I won't



But.....but.....but


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Dont think chicken wire will keep the rain out Pappy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> smoke makes people stupid Pappy........



that ain't what made me stupid, I comes by it natural


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Tattle tale......



Dont be bringing a whip to a gun party sister!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (8 members and 0 guests)  
T.P.*, Gone Fishing+, MAC2+, KyDawg+, NE GA Pappy+, Jeff C.+, Doc_5729+, peanutman04+  


Thread Tools 
Show Printable Version Show Printable Version 
Email this Page Email this Page 
Subscription Subscribe to this Thread  
Moderation Tools 
Delete Thread 


Display Modes 
Linear Mode Linear Mode 
Hybrid Mode Switch to Hybrid Mode 
Threaded Mode Switch to Threaded Mode 

Search this Thread 


Advanced Search 

Rate This Thread 
ExcellentExcellent
GoodGood
AverageAverage
BadBad
TerribleTerrible


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy%
> 
> what does that mean?



He was tryin to do one of these: ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> A lady never tells.......



so what did you tell the bartender, store clerk, liquor store dude,



what did you order


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey T. Think I got our lot on lake Burton for the club house. We gonna have to levy a few more fines though.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Dont be bringing a whip to a gun party sister!



I just thought you would have liked it......next time I won't


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That is due cause for a hefty fine. 10,000 points G.F.



Take dat GF!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think chicken wire will keep the rain out Pappy.



that is why you make the big bucks, Boss. I would have never thought of that.  Reckon I should roof it with screen wire instead?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy is headed to Louisville with Grantham...


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T. Think I got our lot on lake Burton for the club house. We gonna have to levy a few more fines though.



I don't know anything about Lake Burton. I will need to spend quite a bit of time up there figuring it out.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello, Waymore.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> so what did you tell the bartender, store clerk, liquor store dude,
> 
> 
> 
> what did you order




Now let's remember I'm a wittle tired tonight and heck we all know sometimes a little slow but wha?????


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

brang'em on GF, whips and chains excite us


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I just thought you would have liked it......next time I won't



Depends on what mood I'm in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> he was tryin to do one of these: ©



°©®™Ï€âˆš€¢£


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I don't know anything about Lake Burton. I will need to spend quite a bit of time up there figuring it out.



ooh! ooh! ooh!... I know some stuff about Burton... like how to catch them walleyes up there.... and jigging for trout by the dam.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> °©®™Ï€âˆš€¢£



I thought KMc was here for a second


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That is due cause for a hefty fine. 10,000 points G.F.



Yeah well what does he get for being a tattle tale and shootin me????

He's not being very nice.........poo poo head


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Boss, you want me to call that guy and go look at bulls tamarra?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ooh! ooh! ooh!... I know some stuff about Burton... like how to catch them walleyes up there.... and jigging for trout by the dam.



I never seed a wally, Pappy. It's on my to-do list.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> brang'em on GF, whips and chains excite us





MAC2 said:


> Depends on what mood I'm in.




Bunch of weirdos....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

ut oh!... Mac is a poo poo head now.

crusT and poo poo.  Now there is a pair.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought KMc was here for a second



Is he that guy that owns the fried chicken chain that wears the white suit?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey T. Think I got our lot on lake Burton for the club house. We gonna have to levy a few more fines though.



did you buy that big island in the middle?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi T P

Ready for another round?????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bunch of weirdos....



Ain't they!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

crusT,  My wife caught a 6lb one up there.  I showed her how it'uz dun.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bunch of weirdos....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Hi T P
> 
> Ready for another round?????



Sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Hpe Billy and Grantham stay in Louisville.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ut oh!... Mac is a poo poo head now.
> 
> crusT and poo poo.  Now there is a pair.



Like peas and carrots.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Sure.



Where would you like it?????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> crusT,  My wife caught a 6lb one up there.  I showed her how it'uz dun.



I see a few caught out of Hartwell on a semi regular basis, but not by me.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bunch of weirdos....



Hey you brought it up and don't act all innocent. we knows how wimmens is


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Yep Pappy got take a look at them, feel him out on price, and let me kmow.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Where would you like it?????



Hmmm.....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Hey you brought it up and don't act all innocent. we knows how wimmens is



No you don't.......remember we are from Venus and you men are from Mars


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ut oh!... Mac is a poo poo head now.
> 
> crusT and poo poo.  Now there is a pair.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hmmm.....



Hmmmm yourself........you gonna share the popcorn???


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yep Pappy got take a look at them, feel him out on price, and let me kmow.



If he'll ride in the bed of the truck, KD, I'll bring him up there.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like a feetz rubbin.  Can you do that GF?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KD has some Hi-Octane cattle


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

locker down!​


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> If he'll ride in the bed of the truck, KD, I'll bring him up there.



I'll see if he has any trained to do that.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I would like a feetz rubbin.  Can you do that GF?



Ewwww.....I don't do feetz rubs......just ewwwww..nothing personal just ewwww


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> If he'll ride in the bed of the truck, KD, I'll bring him up there.



We could tie him down like a motorsickle, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> KD has some Hi-Octane cattle



I bet you can make a lot of electricity if you could catch that and make steam out of it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> No you don't.......remember we are from Venus and you men are from Mars



Don't know nothing about Mars, never been there.. but like George said; "Men are from Earth, women are from Earth. Deal with it."


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ewwww.....I don't do feetz rubs......just ewwwww..nothing personal just ewwww



You sound just like my daughters...

Ya'll just don't know.. the way to a mans wallet is by rubbing his feetz.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We could tie him down like a motorsickle, T.P.



A strap off each horn?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Don't know nothing about Mars, never been there.. but like George said; "Men are from Earth, women are from Earth. Deal with it."



Really???? you wanna stick with that?????  Ok where is everybody we need to make him deal with it......come on ladies he has asked for it.....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You sound just like my daughters...
> 
> Ya'll just don't know.. the way to a mans wallet is by rubbing his feetz.



Tru-dat.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Mite be a bull or 3 up towards your way KD. May wanna give my cousin a call over in Scottsville. I know he still has stock in Ga too and may be able to hook you up since he's here and there


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We could tie him down like a motorsickle, T.P.



No horns to hook up to, Jeffsey. Reckon we could install some tie down loops on its noggin?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You sound just like my daughters...
> 
> Ya'll just don't know.. the way to a mans wallet is by rubbing his feetz.



Well that's the cool thing about me I don't need a mans wallet I have my own....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well that's the cool thing about me I don't need a mans wallet I have my own....



Ya don't say....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flip


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Really???? you wanna stick with that?????  Ok where is everybody we need to make him deal with it......come on ladies he has asked for it.....



You da only femalie in cheer.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

All alone!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy said the hunt in should get better in the coming weeks, there won't be near as many people in the woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy would prolly ride him up here for $40.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Well that's the cool thing about me I don't need a mans wallet I have my own....



any money in it?

You need a feetz rub????


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Ya dont say.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy said the hunt in should get better in the coming weeks, there won't be near as many people in the woods.



He's right. Since season closed up here I've already got halfway thru my second set of tags.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I told my wife it was just like the song.

If my nose was running money, honey, I'd blow it all on you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> locker down!​



​


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ya don't say....



I do.  Totally self sufficient.  I can't remember the last time I had to get money from someone.  Probably part of the reason behind the divorce.  Too independent but I'm proud of it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Wonder if puddlehunter had any trouble finding one this week.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I do.  Totally self sufficient.  I can't remember the last time I had to get money from someone.  Probably part of the reason behind the divorce.  Too independent but I'm proud of it.



Can ya spot me $40?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> any money in it?
> 
> You need a feetz rub????



I've seed a bunch of wimmens with empty wallets.......




BUT





I've seed a few with big bank accounts........


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Can ya spot me $40?



Really????

This is something I have learned to do in the past week when it comes to men and money....NO


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I do.  Totally self sufficient.  I can't remember the last time I had to get money from someone.  Probably part of the reason behind the divorce.  Too independent but I'm proud of it.



alimony????


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> alimony????



Nope no alimony.....I paid for everything....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Can ya spot me $40?



I can't be bought that cheap... 

Can you spot me $100?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

You could ride the Bull up here T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

You dont say.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Nope no alimony.....I paid for everything....



Lady Money Bags.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

GF

If you ever feel the need to adopt an older man and fund his retirement, let me know.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

what ya'll mean, lock er down?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Really????
> 
> This is something I have learned to do in the past week when it comes to men and money....NO



Wow! That hurt! I woulda payed ya back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Lady Money Bags.



that is what she is holding in her left hand, that you can't see.... 

Money bags.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Lady Money Bags.



No just independent and proud of it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

I M looking for a woman with money. If y'all see one let me know.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

K! Hold on... That wasn't K.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> that is what she is holding in her left hand, that you can't see....
> 
> Money bags.



It's my fishing pole.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy I am gonna look at a Bull or two tomorrow, but cant get dem white faces out of my head.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I need cash like the next guy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I M looking for a woman with money. If y'all see one let me know.



I'll tell ya about the 2nd one I find.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, mrs hawnett.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy I am gonna look at a Bull or two tomorrow, but cant get dem white faces out of my head.



There is a bull that has been running loose on the side of 675 for awhile now no one can catch em.......If you catch em you wouldn't have to buy em


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Pappy I am gonna look at a Bull or two tomorrow, but cant get dem white faces out of my head.



maybe I can get a picture or 7 of them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Reckon KyDawg has some Omaha steaks? That quarterback was juss a callin for em.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Miz Hornet is here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> There is a bull that has been running loose on the side of 675 for awhile now no one can catch em.......If you catch em you wouldn't have to buy em



I could catch him if the Boss wanted hamburger.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

ut oh!... 2 wemmiz is cheer now.

they gonna gang up on us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon KyDawg has some Omaha steaks? That quarterback was juss a callin for em.



No, but Billy said he has some Adairville steaks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reckon KyDawg has some Omaha steaks? That quarterback was juss a callin for em.



I killed a deer out on Omaha road one time, but that was in Stewart County.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I M looking for a woman with money. If y'all see one let me know.



I know a few down in Hancock Co, but they don't bait their own hook.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I could catch him if the Boss wanted hamburger.



Actually I just looked and they caught it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't count if it aint from Omaha.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Wimmen in stewart County aint go no Money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy just came by here ridin an Adairville bull.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy said he wanted to move to Colquitt Country.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Billy just came by here ridin an Adairville bull.



Wonder if he will take interstate or 41?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

some flip


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

what happened to your bull, Boss?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what happened to your bull, Boss?



That cow toasted him Pappy.....


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You could ride the Bull up here T.



Here comes Mongo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if he will take interstate or 41?



Said there are too many red lights on 41.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what happened to your bull, Boss?



Spilt hoof, that just keeps getting worse.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Flip


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Spilt hoof, that just keeps getting worse.



KD, they all got split hooves.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

My battery is running low. 10% remaining.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD, they all got split hooves.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD, they all got split hooves.



Just think how that one that Billy is riding up here will look.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My battery is running low. 10% remaining.



charge it, man, charge it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Not this bad they dont, I have took him to the vet, it is bad and he will have to be taken out of service for several months. He can hardly walk.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

a split hoof is hard to get to heal.. cow or horse or donkey, they are just hard to deal with.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

everytime they step on it, it forces the split wider, it will heal some, but usually it is a weak spot that will continue to crack open.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

we caught some catfish pnut


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I tell ya what, these people leaving without saying bye is gonna have ta stop. It is rude, I tell ya, just down right rude.

There oughta be some pee nal tee points fer it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

course, you never can tell when crusT is here, and when he ain't


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

How old is your bull now, Boss?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not this bad they dont, I have took him to the vet, it is bad and he will have to be taken out of service for several months. He can hardly walk.





NE GA Pappy said:


> a split hoof is hard to get to heal.. cow or horse or donkey, they are just hard to deal with.





NE GA Pappy said:


> everytime they step on it, it forces the split wider, it will heal some, but usually it is a weak spot that will continue to crack open.



You can block and it'll heal faster, but you'll need a table to lay him down on or a tight stall........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

My Puter shutdown Pappy. I am back.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

GF has done passed out.  She oughta know not to PUI.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok I left to get a samwich....I was hongry....I sowry....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Flip


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

It all comes down to taking the Bull away from the heard and I cant afford that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> You can block and it'll heal faster, but you'll need a table to lay him down on or a tight stall........



You can shoe em too, Doc, but most ain't gonna let ya without a sedative.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> course, you never can tell when crusT is here, and when he ain't



I'm back now, Pappy. I visited the deer forum for a minute and it is very slow up there. Everyone is migrating down to the fishing forum now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

We on generator power now, tree took out our power poll.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Brb


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the new word is floperino.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

We O K yall really, Thanks fpr asken////


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

K's back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You can shoe em too, Doc, but most ain't gonna let ya without a sedative.



Plus you got to dang near put them to sleep.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> course, you never can tell when crusT is here, and when he ain't



crusT is textin an stuff like that Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

where's TBug at any how?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Went to Nashville today Doc.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We on generator power now, tree took out our power poll.



Did it mess your truck up when you hit it?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> You can shoe em too, Doc, but most ain't gonna let ya without a sedative.



Y'all must not have a good hoof man up there.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We on generator power now, tree took out our power poll.



Trees are the devils child.  They get in the way when ride dirtbikes, take out your power, fall on your house, your car it just never stops......That's why I refuse to go paperless......everytime I get the offer I decline.....and let's not even talk about papercuts


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We O K yall really, Thanks fpr asken////



sorry some folks are grumpy tonight......I hope all is ok.....my biggest fear is a tree falling on the house....


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

K gone.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Went to Nashville today Doc.



Did ya eat any of those oysters?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

here I tis


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Did it mess your truck up when you hit it?



X2? And hey I was askin about you earlier.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Did it mess your truck up when you hit it?



I was on the tractor, no!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We on generator power now, tree took out our power poll.



Tell the truth you tried to shoot a dove off the power line didn't you.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We on generator power now, tree took out our power poll.



'Sup© with the tree going down K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Fipper realo


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Tell the truth you tried to shoot a dove off the power line didn't you.



Turkey


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Y'all must not have a good hoof man up there.



Not too many up this way work with bulls, Doc.  Ya'll got many down there?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

floppers


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

Buurrrrppp!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 'Sup© with the tree going down K?



Hi winds and a old tree. we where bkessed it missed the house. Or we could be houseless


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Not too many up this way work with bulls, Doc.  Ya'll got many down there?



I know two that'll work with anything. They ain't cheap tho.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Never make PF Monday at this rate. Maybe Tueseday.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hi winds and a old tree. we where bkessed it missed the house. Or we could be houseless



Red Oak?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hi winds and a old tree. we where bkessed it missed the house. Or we could be houseless



Did it miss the bathroom too?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

not sure about Cantucky. My cousin had his own table and did his own, but not sure if it's in Cantucky now or still in Madison.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks yall ! I'm sure we will get it fixed soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Red Oak?



Water oak


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

GF is eating that sandwich, so she caint type rite now


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

most bulls just ain't gonna stand there and let you mess with their feet and shoe em.  Without a sedative anyway.  Even these Herefords.  They are gentle as a baby, but they just don't go for letting people mess with their feet.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

glad no one got hurt and you didn't lose anything KMC


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did it miss the bathroom too?



I would hate to here that K was outhouseless.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did it miss the bathroom too?



That tree was the out house. We will have to find something dlse to go behind.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Trees are the devils child.  They get in the way when ride dirtbikes, take out your power, fall on your house, your car it just never stops......That's why I refuse to go paperless......everytime I get the offer I decline.....and let's not even talk about papercuts



Treehater!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I would hate to here that K was outhouseless.



It has happened........ where to go!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I am glad to hear it missed the house K... that could be bad.  You gonna cut that water oak up into firewood?  I have burned some in the past.  I like white oak and red oak better though.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Trees freak me out.  This was older land so even though it's cleared around the house all the trees are really tall.  Every time the wind gets blowing I'm cringing.  On one side there are really tall pines but their not really big around and they sway really bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

That wood would work well smoking mullet K.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Treehater!



Yep  that's right......they freak me out...

I was out fishing one afternoon and all was quiet and then wham one of them fell right behind me.  I came back in the house and the ex was why are you back so soon?  I told him apparently the trees and the fish got together and it was open day on me.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> It has happened........ where to go!



No more trees close????

If not, you will have to dig a hole, and plant one.  Hope you can hold it for the next 10 to 15 years.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I like trees, big oaks and hickory's. Pecan's, apple, peach and even pear trees.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 12, 2014)

C y'all tammarra. Y'all b good.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

GF would be real freaked if she saw my house them. White oaks big as 55 gallon drums as far as you can see. Up to within 10 feet of the house.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

How are your pine trees flash?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Bye Pnut


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> most bulls just ain't gonna stand there and let you mess with their feet and shoe em.  Without a sedative anyway.  Even these Herefords.  They are gentle as a baby, but they just don't go for letting people mess with their feet.



You put'em in these Pappy and they don't move.......

https://www.google.com/search?q=hoo...ADA&ved=0CC0Q9QEwAQ&biw=1061&bih=571#imgdii=_


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

last year, I planted some chestnut trees.  I can't wait for them to start producing.  I planted some pecans too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I guess we will have power til the gas  runs out.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

bye nutnut


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

ODell has been know to bark up the wrong tree.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Later, Pnut!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> GF would be real freaked if she saw my house them. White oaks big as 55 gallon drums as far as you can see. Up to within 10 feet of the house.



They freak me out.  I got the pines on one side.  In the back is all hardwoods.  I have two of what they call guide trees where they were tied off a certain way for directions.  They are pretty cool.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> last year, I planted some chestnut trees.  I can't wait for them to start producing.  I planted some pecans too.



Might take a while Pappy. Did you plant them from seeds?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

nite pnut take care bud...©


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> You put'em in these Pappy and they don't move.......
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hoo...ADA&ved=0CC0Q9QEwAQ&biw=1061&bih=571#imgdii=_




I bet they are expensive


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

chestnuts stink, bad and those sticky shells get every where. You will regret that. Bought a place once that had two chestnuts, cut those trees down the second year and used it to smoke meat.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might take a while Pappy. Did you plant them from seeds?



nah... Realtree sells them. They are about 3 to 4 ft tall, and in 3gal buckets. They have done real well. They say they will produce in 3 years or so.

the pecans in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I bet they are expensive



My Cousin has one, my hoof trimming friend has two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> K gone.



I couldn understand him.....typin like that.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> chestnuts stink, bad and those sticky shells get every where. You will regret that. Bought a place once that had two chestnuts, cut those trees down the second year and used it to smoke meat.



I want them to draw in sqwerls and deer.  You must have had Chinese chestnuts.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

flop again


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Flippity Floppity Flew


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I want them to draw in sqwerls and deer.  You must have had Chinese chestnuts.



I was in Ga, not China.


No, they were native trees, been there forever. A friend had one on his place and we cut it down too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

flippity floppity flew flubbidy flu


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> C y'all tammarra. Y'all b good.



Later NutNut​


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> flippity floppity flew flubbidy flu



No No No Flu...........no flu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Bye JC  remember flippity floppity flew


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

We got Maple trees in out yard and they got dem aggravating hellicopter things on them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> I was in Ga, not China.
> 
> 
> No, they were native trees, been there forever. A friend had one on his place and we cut it down too.



that breaks my heart.  American Chestnuts are almost extinct. There is a group that wants to get them planted all over the east again. They say that up to 60 percent of  all the trees in the forest use to be chestnuts, before the blight got them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Night Chief.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KD, did you buy that island between Burton and Cantucky?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

night Jeffsey


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We got Maple trees in out yard and they got dem aggravating hellicopter things on them.



Collie noses is what we call them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bye JC  remember flippity floppity flew



I was tellin NutNut NightNight.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bye JC  remember flippity floppity flew



who is JC?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Wormy chesnut is highly sougth after for for Furniture and Crafts.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Mine eyes are getting heavy.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was tellin NutNut NightNight.



Oops....I warned you guys slightly off tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> KD, did you buy that island between Burton and Cantucky?



I was just a little short on cash Doc.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> who is JC?



I renamed Jeff


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

the blight was good then cause those chestnut trees are da debil


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mine eyes are getting heavy.



What are they weighing these days T?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I was just a little short on cash Doc.



Have you asked GF for a loan?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mine eyes are getting heavy.





WAKE UP!!!!!!!!


Does that help??


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I was just a little short on cash Doc.



need me to spot ya a mill or two


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> What are they weighing these days T?



Bout 50lbs each.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Have you asked GF for a loan?



Ok that was mean.....now who's being mean????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Later NutNut​



Look----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Oops....I warned you guys slightly off tonight



where is oops? I not seed him


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Coyotes are talking tonight, man I sho love hearing them.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> where is oops? I not seed him



Ok now I'm leaving.......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Look----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^



them people didnt seed that Chief. I thank they are intoxicated


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

We could sell the Jet.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

the chestnut wood is almost as good as cypress for rot, and lasts a long time.  I would love to see the mountains covered in them again.  The wildlife would really prosper with the mast from them.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

and PUI


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ok now I'm leaving.......



have you met oops?


Oops1 is a member here.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ok that was mean.....now who's being mean????



I ain't got a mean bone in my body.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

oops is also a Club Officer


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Coyotes are talking tonight, man I sho love hearing them.



I sho love shootin 'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> We could sell the Jet.



Uhhhh BO$$......I already did.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok I'm done......Good night.....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I ain't got a mean bone in my body.



do you have any bones left?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

or right


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey KD, where's oops?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ok I'm done......Good night.....



Night night, GF.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Ok I'm done......Good night.....



why ya leaving?  we peaceable tonight.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

she aint leaving


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

nighty night GF... let me know what you are paying for feetz rubz.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bedtime!  I'm gone!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Well we could sell the Yacht then.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

about a flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey GF, tell ya what. 

Meet me over at the watering hole and I'll buy all you can drank, BUT you gotta drank all I can buy.....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

we sho are floopin a lot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Well we could sell the Yacht then.



hmm... err... ahhh... uummmm.... 

ok.... errrr.... I guess... ummmm..  sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Red River is angry and muddy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> we sho are floopin a lot



like a fish layin on a hot dock in July.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> hmm... err... ahhh... uummmm....
> 
> ok.... errrr.... I guess... ummmm..  sure!



Yes, that Yacht should bring a cool million easily.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Red River is angry and muddy.



I got a book it can read... I been reading Anger is a Choice.  Maybe the river can figure out why it is so angry.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Them young wimmens got a lot to learn


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

I wonder of fish get sunburn.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yes, that Yacht should bring a cool million easily.



maybe... after the insurance pays off on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Bedtime!  I'm gone!



Later, MAC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Just got me a big old Vlasic dill Pickle and salted it down to snack on.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

First thing is, they aren't the only one that .............

well nevermind, I caint said that here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I wonder of fish get sunburn.



I know they can get burned. My wife can show you that with a skillet, grease and a nice fillet.

Don't ask how I know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff did not comment on the Yacht.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I heard some Collies, T.P.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Just got me a big old Vlasic dill Pickle and salted it down to snack on.



I thought Vlasic went belly up years ago.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

nite Mac, take care bud. ©


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife treated my like a god the first 7 years of our marriage.  I got burnt offerings every night.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I know they can get burned. My wife can show you that with a skillet, grease and a nice fillet.
> 
> Don't ask how I know.



you know how to stop that don't ya Pappy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff did not comment on the Yacht.



It is still in negotiations, BO$$. I'm not at liberty to discuss at this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

We just as well put some OT in to night and lock this one.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

10:20 time for an old man to hit the sack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I thought Vlasic went belly up years ago.



Well it is a store bought dill pickle and the wife brought it to me, I just assumed it was a Vlasic, dats what she always got.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

ever notice how people that drink likker get meaner as they drank?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

5:30 come early on Monday morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> My wife treated my like a god the first 7 years of our marriage.  I got burnt offerings every night.



Took me seven years to train mine too, Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

wonder where oops is?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 12, 2014)

Afraid I'm out too, KD. I ain't getting no younger and I sho need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> 5:30 come early on Monday morning.



5:30 comes early everyday when you stay up late, Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Afraid I'm out too, KD. I ain't getting no younger and I sho need my beauty sleep.



Good night, T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Droppin like flies, BO$$.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

hu! Vlasic is still in business, but owned by a different company now.  I thought wallyworld put them outta business. The drove the price of pickles in the ground with Vlasic, and then dumped them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm still here​


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> ever notice how people that drink likker get meaner as they drank?



Ever notice that as people get older they are as not as eager to work OT, as they used to.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> you know how to stop that don't ya Pappy?



I took away her skillet, Doc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Wonder why the names swap order at the bottom?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Ever notice that as people get older they are as not as eager to work OT, as they used to.



ever notice people ain't eager to work? Period?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff go ahead and put the Yacht on the market.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

© NE GA Pappy+, KyDawg+, Doc_5729+, MAC2+


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

later crusT, but I don't think sleep will help, take care bud ©


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I will call that feller about the bulls tamarra Boss.  See if he has 3 or 4 he wants to give away.  If he does, I won't be telling you, but you will notice I have some bulls for sale.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Ever notice that as people get older they are as not as eager to work OT, as they used to.



that means they are over paid and comfortable


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 12, 2014)

nights crusT

I am outta here.  Ya'll wouldn't like me if I am sleepy. I get cranky and ill tempered.

Night and God bless.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> ever notice people ain't eager to work? Period?



You got that right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff go ahead and put the Yacht on the market.



You got it, BO$$.....what's the least you'll take?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Night Pappy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I took away her skillet, Doc.



good idea


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

flopped again


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

post faster


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Pappy fell off the wagon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> nights crusT
> 
> I am outta here.  Ya'll wouldn't like me if I am sleepy. I get cranky and ill tempered.
> 
> Night and God bless.



Night Pappy, take care.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

should we circle to pick him up


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

nite Pappy, take care bud, ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

reckon not


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

hope the wheels didn't hit him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc, I'm just lookin around.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it, BO$$.....what's the least you'll take?



$975,000, and we will take a loss at that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Dropping like flies now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc and Me and the Ninjy makes 3.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I thought you outlawed them circly things.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Ate at Carabbas tonight, I am aint crazy bout it, but the wife likes it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

well, who's the ninyie? TBug


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Not goann be here much longer myself. Gotta get up wiff da wife and go take her car to shop for brake job.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

where did you went in Nashville KD?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought you outlawed them circly things.



I did, I am just letting the fines and interest pile up. Kinda like the IRS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> well, who's the ninyie? TBug



Probly T.P. still logged in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> where did you went in Nashville KD?



Hendersonville, aint really Nashville, but the sprawl dont dissapear anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I reckon I'mon call it Doc and BO$$.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

aint been there yet I dont think


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been absolutely useless today.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

aright Cheif, nite and take care bud ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been absolutely useless today.



me to, too, two, 2, tu. did nuttin but watch foosball


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

btw Jeff, get those reels freshened up, crappie will be biting soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Good Night fellas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> btw Jeff, get those reels freshened up, crappie will be biting soon.



I heard dat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Night Chief, aint far behind you.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

that Land Between the Lakes looks good


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Night Doc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> that Land Between the Lakes looks good



It is, we used to go over there quite often when the kids were younger.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I need to go there, check that place out.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

nite KD, take care bud, ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

15 more and we could flop another one


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

oh well it happens


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy wins some times


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

when he cheats


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

or steals without gettin caught


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Aint that far to go Doc, aint like we aint never done it before.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy dont get caught often.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

when those crappie start biting, we will wear them out. no limits, no size restrictions, no nothing but catching fish and releasing them in the cooler.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Billy slips every now an then tho


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Aint like he has never been caught. He is on a first name basis with all the county boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I always wanted to fish Lake Wiess.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

mite slip a few bass in there too


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

There are some nice crappie in Barkley and Kentucky lake.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I fished big waters and did ok I reckon, but I always loved those farm ponds


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Had a friend catch one over there this spring that went over 11 pounds.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

man you could wear your arms out on a good farm pond


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

My favorite is small rivers and creeks, fished a lot of Farm Ponds too.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Had a friend catch one over there this spring that went over 11 pounds.



bass?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I got one on the wall out of a farm pond that went over 10 lbs.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I fished creeks around the farm when I was a kid, did ok there too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> bass?



Yes


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

I have caught a lot of small mouth in the Red River, I can almost see it from my house.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Well we done good tonight Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

My best was around 12, let him go.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

yup close it down tomorrow nite


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

weather man said rain is comin again


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm tired of rain


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I need to build two barns and caint get in the back yard to get started.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

My wife caught one over 12 in the same pond I caught my big one out of. We should have mounted it, they pumped it dry the following year.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

nite KD, take care bud..... ©


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My wife caught one over 12 in the same pond I cuaght my big one out of. We should have mounted it, they pumped it dry the following year.



don't that just make ya sick and maddder than a hornet


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes that pond was full of huge bass, my friend who owned it rode by one day and saw buzzards flying over it. Dead fish everywhere. They were irragating out of it and sposed to be refilling it out of a well, but summpin went wrong.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

they had that wild hawg supper tonight for them politicians downtown


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Think I wll post in the I give up thread tomorrow morning Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yes that pond was full of huge bass, my friend who owned it rode by one day and saw buzzards flying over it. Dead fish everywhere. They were irragating out of it and sposed to be refilling it out of a well, but summpin went wrong.



aahhhhhhh man, That sucks even worse. sumbudy should have been watchin that pond.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> they had that wild hawg supper tonight for them politicians downtown



Get a bunch of politicians together and you gonna see a lot of Pork and Bull.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

you know, I am on an off the computers at work all day, but I never seem to have time to hit the boards. Almost everything is done on the pc. Ordering, billings etc etc etc....... I do check every now and then, but never have time to post.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Get a bunch of politicians together and you gonna see a lot of Pork and Bull.



and they are all the same, just as soon lie to ya as Billy.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

put 'em all in a bucket and shake 'em up, dump 'em out and they all look alike.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

rain marra nite,


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 12, 2014)

Broncos vs Pats

Hawks vs 49'ers


place your bets , lay your money down, put it on da line, 


I say Hawks and Broncos


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy dun stole my  camper.. left a note said it would be back  by next deer season. I guess he didn't know i turkey hunt.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this a thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Is this a PF Monday?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Pf?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

KD gonna be mad!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Is that Da Boss fishing with my camper?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 13, 2014)

The chicken farmer ain't gonna be none to happy with ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD gonna be mad!





hdm03 said:


> The chicken farmer ain't gonna be none to happy with ya'll



Pattywack gonna be in trouble.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmac stays in trouble.  He gonna have to take out a loan to pay bil.. um KyD the fines


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Y'all in trouble..


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sup GF?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey, GF.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Werd™, evadybody.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 13, 2014)

I ain't in trouble.  I waited til after 5pm.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey pappy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey TP.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Whatup, Pnut and Pappy!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello, GF?


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Sup folks?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I am sorry I got lost in a string.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Werd™, evadybody.



Werd™, T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I ain't in trouble.  I waited til after 5pm.



Me two, Pappy. Hey.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Filling up in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey, NutNut, MAC, BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello again, GF+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Flop.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

This is a thread.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

7 members and nobody's talking.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Werd the princess has arrived....hee hee I crack me up..


I found the cutest poem today and I wanted to share it:


Roses are red
Mud is brown
The woods are better than any night on the town....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Threads are broken.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

You can't string them along.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> This is a thread.



True


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey chief.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi  MAC2, peanutman04, Jeff C.+, KyDawg

Has everybody had a good day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC, should I shutup?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hay boss.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Werd the princess has arrived....hee hee I crack me up..
> 
> 
> I found the cutest poem today and I wanted to share it:
> ...



I don't get it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mac!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello gf.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> I don't get it.



Bless your heart....what don't you get?????


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MAC, should I shutup?



Speak brother!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello Pnut


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Hi  MAC2, peanutman04, Jeff C.+, KyDawg
> 
> Has everybody had a good day?



Sorry GF, we aren't talkin no mo this thread might break.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bless your heart....what don't you get?????



The bird flu.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry GF, we aren't talkin no mo this thread might break.



Sometimes I just don't follow you guys.....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Heads a thumpin tonight. May self-medicate.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> The bird flu.



You haven't been drinking have you???  Don't PUI it isn't pretty.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Bless your heart....what don't you get?????



The whole thing.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Heads a thumpin tonight. May self-medicate.



What did you do to your head????


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

No drinking here.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> The whole thing.



It was a cute poem...what you don't do cute......men......where is Pappy?  He would think it was cute.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> What did you do to your head????



Nuttin. It always hurts.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nuttin. It always hurts.



Maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> What did you do to your head????



Nuthin!  He's looking for sympathy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Got stuck in a string.. What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Self medication complete.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Self medication complete.



Are you PUI now????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Nuthin!  He's looking for sympathy.



And again, I got none.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Nutnut.. You ain't chasin deers taday?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Nuttin. It always hurts.



If I had a head like that, it would hurt too.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Are you PUI now????



No, will be in 45 minutes to an hour though.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Got stuck in a string.. What'd I miss?



My cute little poem that I don't think anyone likes.  It has to do with being outdoors.  I saw it today and said well they'll like this....pfttt....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Sometimes I just don't follow you guys.....



Never follow, make your own path!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> If I had a head like that, it would hurt too.



Tru-dat!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Nutnut.. You ain't chasin deers taday?



No, but I should be. May go later.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> And again, I got none.



Aww poor wittle T P wants sum sympathy......you poor wittle baby......are ou gonna be otay????


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy needs some help titling his deer porn pictures .


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops, there he is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> It was a cute poem...what you don't do cute......men......where is Pappy?  He would think it was cute.



Pappy will edit it.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never follow, make your own path!



I tried that once on a dirtbike..met a tree....now I don't like trees....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Aww poor wittle T P wants sum sympathy......you poor wittle baby......are ou gonna be otay????



Hmmm...very poor attempt at sympathy. I'll give you an "E" for effort.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

What up Wang Dang?? That's a catchy handle ya got there


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hmmm...very poor attempt at sympathy. I'll give you an "E" for effort.



Really??? Couldn't you be a little more original.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Got stuck in a string.. What'd I miss?



Strings will string you along....hey oops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Flippity....


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hay TP+...


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Floppity


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

NutNut gonegone.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good ole JeffC ... How it be ?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Wang Dang Dong!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> NutNut gonegone.



And he didn't even say bye......


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Really??? Couldn't you be a little more original.....



No!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> No!



Keep it up there short bus with tinted windows....


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gotta help with homewerk. Probably not the best person to ask fur help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Good ole JeffC ... How it be ?



Can't really complain oops, how bout yoself?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

And mag-wheels.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Gotta help with homewerk. Probably not the best person to ask fur help.



If yu cant figger it owt, holer at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Gotta help with homewerk. Probably not the best person to ask fur help.



Math, English, Espanol, Agriculture?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Between all of us NutNut we could probly scrounge up a D+


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

It has been brought to my attention that Migmack was never explained the rules regarding posting during the week and it has been confusing around here with the holidays. We dont post before 5 Eastern Monday thru Friday. Unless a PF day is declared. I am keeping the camper anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey oops....have you looked at yo feet lately?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't really complain oops, how bout yoself?



Medium oops has the projectile vomits.. Hopin I don't catch it. It don't look none too fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It has been brought to my attention that Migmack was never explained the rules regarding posting during the week and it has been confusing around here with the holidays. We dont post before 5 Eastern Monday thru Friday. Unless a PF day is declared. I am keeping the camper anyway.



We goin fishin, BO$$?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Medium oops has the projectile vomits.. Hopin I don't catch it. It don't look none too fun



 Yikes!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey oops....have you looked at yo feet lately?



I gots some geeked up feet.. JeffC . Look more like hands than feets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I gots some geeked up feet.. JeffC . Look more like hands than feets.



Neanderthal?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy came by trying to sell me some baby carrots. I told him I didn't have time to raise them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Math, English, Espanol, Agriculture?



Rithmatic.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Rithmatic.



Oh! I know my woodworking! Ask me!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here ya go.. JeffC . Good for pine tree climbin.. But that's bout it .


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Dang-it man! Warn somebody next time!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

BTW, ya got some grout on your foot.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Here ya go.. JeffC . Good for pine tree climbin.. But that's bout it .



Good gosh! Dem look like alien feets!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> And again, I got none.



I feel ya brotha.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Dem aint feet dem yards


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Here ya go.. JeffC . Good for pine tree climbin.. But that's bout it .



Nice foot. Is it yours?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dang-it man! Warn somebody next time!



Sorryboutat


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Nice foot. Is it yours?



I can't deny it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Dem aint feet dem yards


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> No, will be in 45 minutes to an hour though.



Correction.  30 minutes tops.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

I bet GF is wanting to get her hands on dem feets.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I bet GF is wanting to get her hands on dem feets.



Actually so many things ran through my head and my momma told me if I didn't have anything nice to say don't say it so I remained silent.  I can usually do that except when it comes to you....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Correction.  30 minutes tops.



You shouldn't.................


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't wait Supernatural and The Originals are back on tomorrow........


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I can't wait Supernatural and The Originals are back on tomorrow........



Yes, we will be back on tomorrow. Actually,  we're on right NOW!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> I can't wait Supernatural and The Originals are back on tomorrow........



They are not allowed I this thread.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They are not allowed I this thread.



She was talking about you and us TP.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> She was talking about you and us TP.



Gotcha. I should have caught that but I'm somewhat pui rat now.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Gotcha. I should have caught that but I'm somewhat pui rat now.



Supernatural and original!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Lockr down!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Natural and old hat.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Some pickled chicken feet would be good right now.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Holdonjustaminute!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

We will tonight T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Floperino


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

No No they are TV shows......you just wait and see......if another gal wonders in she'll tell ya what Supernatural and The Originals iz.....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Some pickled chicken feet would be good right now.



Ewww you really are PUI


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> No No they are TV shows......you just wait and see......if another gal wonders in she'll tell ya what Supernatural and The Originals iz.....



I just told you what it iz!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Kmckinney!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

I hope K is alright tonight. I'm worried about him something terrible.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm O K T , thanks fwend! Power is on here now!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Boss, Chief made me do it. Him and Billy go my tire
And told me to start posting or else.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you get your new bathroom in order K?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Boss, Chief made me do it. Him and Billy go my tire
> And told me to start posting or else.



Dont worry bout it Mig. By the way I like my new house boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Jag and I chawin' down on a Hot roast beef sammich on french...yea!


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

Supper is ready. Brb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Here ya go.. JeffC . Good for pine tree climbin.. But that's bout it .





KyDawg said:


> Dem aint feet dem yards



I'm surprised ol cowman ain't done shot him in the hiney.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

Full moon . Almost! brb


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

jdnvfjkd djkshf;k askeughukera


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Iz hawngry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Some pickled chicken feet would be good right now.



Some sauteed fishlips wouldn be bad either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Boss, Chief made me do it. Him and Billy go my tire
> And told me to start posting or else.



Pattywack, you was sposed to be postin in da string, not da thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Some smoked mullet would be good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

I will catch up eventually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> jdnvfjkd djkshf;k askeughukera



Hey, KMc. ncuhenvhun9 08ejnv mnbhd  vcj!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Some sauteed fishlips wouldn be bad either.



I like OX tails, Simple to fix & plenty to chew on.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy said Jail wasn't to bad during the winter, and the food was good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

I do my best Rithmatic on da throne, Nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Said that new woman jailer didn't look to bad either.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, KMc. ncuhenvhun9 08ejnv mnbhd  vcj!!



You need more practice, your getting it close. Look!

kjvdbf dughareiou kudhffte aduhge.

See.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

K's back.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> K's back.



In more ways than 2, tue to Too two twoo ToTo


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do my best Rithmatic on da throne, Nut.



How'd you know what I was doing Jeff C.!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> oops!



Yes.. Mac..Whatcha yellin bout?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2014)

2 plus 2 before


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Where's Pappy I wanted him to hear the poem....

He must be chasing that rotten Billy.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

And where is Doc??? We be missing some folk tonight


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Ima feeling like troublez a brewin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> You need more practice, your getting it close. Look!
> 
> kjvdbf dughareiou kudhffte aduhge.
> 
> See.



I'm practicin, KMc.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

No trouble in here Bitter, I dont allow it. I fines em if they get out of line. Make a lot of money that way.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks like your an Egyptian oops.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Ima feeling like troublez a brewin.....



They's always trouble brewin when Billy is on da prowl, Bitteroot! His shenanigans reach well beyond his hand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Kitchen is cleaned up!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Ima thinkin I'm gonna be the trouble....


Ish.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

You could lose your sausage Gregg.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Kitchen is cleaned up!



Did you get T to do it?


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Yes.. Mac..Whatcha yellin bout?



Slipped and fell.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Mr Mac.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Ima thinkin I'm gonna be the trouble....
> 
> 
> Ish.....




 Brang it! We thrive on it like buzzards on road pizza!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Slipped and fell.



Be right there! Hang tight and try not to move


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you get T to do it?



I was just cleaning mine up also. Looked like a disaster came through just to make a sandwich.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Wish somebody would do summpin to stir this crowd up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you get T to do it?



Naw, but he PM'd me direckshuns.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Mr.Root.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Wish somebody would do summpin to stir this crowd up.



That Polar Bear get's loose it'll stir us up, BO$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I make a mess with sketti, wife still in there trying to get our kitchen clean.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Be right there! Hang tight and try not to move



Me and Billy is in route also. Billy's dad is a TV repairman and has an awesome tool kit that we are bringing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Polar bears are skeert of a bigfoot and we done had a bigfoot on here tonight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

We had sketti too ky. And y'all no what sketti does to me.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Me and Billy is in route also. Billy's dad is a TV repairman and has an awesome tool kit that we are bringing.



 he's got the  ultimate  set of tools. I can fix it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Me and Billy is in route also. Billy's dad is a TV repairman and has an awesome tool kit that we are bringing.



Aw he aint hurt, yall come over here instead and help me get the wifes TV going.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Me and Billy is in route also. Billy's dad is a TV repairman and has an awesome tool kit that we are bringing.



Hurry!  I think I sprained my pancreas!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Hey Mr.Root.



Hey bro.... Watch out for these ruffians....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Polar bears are skeert of a bigfoot and we done had a bigfoot on here tonight.



Polar bears put big foots on the BGE....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc what can you do with a mess of plums?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

T tell Billy's dad the TV works Ok, you just cant see the picture. Maybe it needs some new tubes or sumppin.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Omaha Omaha Omaha


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot is gone now so we can act up all we want too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

You go 1st, BO$$.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Hurry!  I think I sprained my pancreas!



Just relax Mac.. BRT


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried to work on her TV, but it kept shocking me everytime I touched that wire that hooks up to the picture tube. It hurt.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

I ain't gone I'm ingog... Enclog.... Behind the curtain....


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Redheader's here.. Wonder if he's pancreas wise? Maybe we should bring him as well


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

What up doc?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Need to wake this place up!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't gone I'm ingog... Enclog.... Behind the curtain....



Are you trying to say that you are drinking eggnog?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Omaha Omaha Omaha Omaha


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Are you trying to say that you are drinking eggnog?



Mayfield quit sellin it..... So I'm impre.... Empro.... Wingin it.....ish....


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 13, 2014)

GF done runoft.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

howdy oops. I told that wimmens we had an oops here......


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

howdy KyDawg+, MAC2, Jeff C.+


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> GF done runoft.



she's pm'in and textin with Billy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy KyDawg+, MAC2, Jeff C.+



Hey, Doc. Bitteroot axed you a ?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> What up doc?



howdy pnut, not much bud....... how 'bout you?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, Doc. Bitteroot axed you a ?



hey did, where ??????


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm still tryin to caught up


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Howdy Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Doc what can you do with a mess of plums?



Majic


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy's boy just mooned me.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> howdy oops. I told that wimmens we had an oops here......



DOC!! Hay.. What womenz you talkin bout.. How you by the way?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Some smoked mullet would be good.



I smoked a mullet once, didnt even get a buzz


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

MFOSTER finally showed up, wondered if he would.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy's boy just mooned me.



You shoulda tanned his tail.. Pnut


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

You sposed to eat Dem smoked Mullets Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> DOC!! Hay.. What womenz you talkin bout.. How you by the way?



that GF wimmen. she said oops last nite meaning something else, and I thought she seed you, anyway it was Confusion as usual and I think she got all mad....... oh well had all nite and day to git glad, I reckon.


I'm doin fine bud, ty


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> he's got the  ultimate  set of tools. I can fix it.



I was close!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I let Migmack back in, think he learned his lesson. We close this one out tonight we will confuse him tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I let Migmack back in, think he learned his lesson. We close this one out tonight we will confuse him tomorrow.



Thanks boss, I got confused last time y'all closed it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Majic



I like magic.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Billy's boy just mooned me.



Half or Full?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You sposed to eat Dem smoked Mullets Doc.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

flopped


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

If we close a thread out during the week Mig, we can post peenalty free the next day.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

So lets get to work. Where is Pappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Pappy layin out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey oops, middle oops still projectilin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

PattyWack, if you get confuzzled tomorrow, just post in the string, not the thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

He been out scouting Bulls today Chief.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Chief what is your string count now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

oops put his shoes back on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

This teenage boy was crying cause he girl broke up with him. I said don't cry go find you another.. Boys are sensitive these days.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Howdy



that's my © migmack, 

howdy migmack ©


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Raining again Doc.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Jus lookin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PattyWack, if you get confuzzled tomorrow, just post in the string, not the thread.



Boss says I can post all day tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

K left early, his grout must have been bothering him.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> This teenage boy was crying cause he girl broke up with him. I said don't cry go find you another.. Boys are sensitive these days.



tell him gurls out number boys 3/1, so dont worry, they'll be lined up.....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Boss says I can post all day tomorrow.



Only if we hit 1000 post tonight Mig.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Raining again Doc.



yup.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

the water finally went down enuff to check the rabbit boxes, didn't have the first rabbit but had plenty of catfish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

He was tore up.. Doc.. too much emotion at my ladies house tonight. I'd rather chat with the useless folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

When is raining in Georgia it is raining all over the world.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Only if we hit 1000 post tonight Mig.



What if the thread locker falls a sleep?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Wet up here too. I seen Billy milling around the junkyard looking for a camper shell to go fishing in since all the creeks were up now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> the water finally went down enuff to check the rabbit boxes, didn't have the first rabbit but had plenty of catfish



Catfish strains going to he good this weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 13, 2014)

Good night y'all see Billy, Dell's I want my camper and tire back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

I got a high T post count.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

howdy TBug


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not many corner post though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

I like cris oak post.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey oops, middle oops still projectilin?



Out the other end now.. At least he's movin around some. Think he's gettin better..thanks fur axin


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

I thought Billy still had Pappy's camper shell


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

hey opps


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

qwestion????


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

How it be.. Doc?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729, KyDawg+, peanutman04+, Migmack, kmckinnie+, Bitteroot, oops1+, Jeff C.+


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> qwestion????



Hit me


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Corner post all down the sides of the road, Pnut. You just gotta cut em down.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Pola Bar!!!!! Rarrrrr!!!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

I seed a picter you posted of your wife an some other wimmens. Said y'alls was playing a game........ beer pong ?????


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Corner post all down the sides of the road, Pnut. You just gotta cut em down.



Good 12" ones too, probably 50 feet high!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Pola Bar!!!!! Rarrrrr!!!!



He's waitin on somebody ta get in da water.. I ain't fallin fur it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Y'all perked up a bit I see!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Wet up here too. I seen Billy milling around the junkyard looking for a camper shell to go fishing in since all the creeks were up now.



I might sell him that camper boat to him I stole, I mean bought from Mig.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

still slow


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> I seed a picter you posted of your wife an some other wimmens. Said y'alls was playing a game........ beer pong ?????



Naw.. I forget the name of it but you put a card on yo head that your team can see but you can't.. They give clues and you have ta guess what your card says. I'm like the best to have ever played the game. Least far as I recall


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

need to close this one out


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

in a hurry too


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

gotta rock n roll


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

and flop


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

oops, didn't flop


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

did flop now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Naw.. I forget the name of it but you put a card on yo head that your team can see but you can't.. They give clues and you have ta guess what your card says. I'm like the best to have ever played the game. Least far as I recall



Uh huh!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

what kind of plums do you have Bitterroot?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Flap


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> she's pm'in and textin with Billy



Maybe I was.......He might be alot of things but he knows how to treat a lady.  He's been whispering in my ear and making me smile all night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> did flop now



Probly flipped


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh huh!



you played too Jeff C.?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Good 12" ones too, probably 50 feet high!



I could just follow k around and get the ones he knocks over.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Where'd erybody get ?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thought we was gonna locker down


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Guess I'll have ta get it did


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hope macs pancreas is Otay


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll help.....


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

I've sprained mine a few times


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

It ain't no joke


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I could just follow k around and get the ones he knocks over.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thought you was whisperin ta Billy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I could just follow k around and get the ones he knocks over.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy's cat must have Bo$$' tongue


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

I can do both.....he doesn't mind sharing as long as I come back to him.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I've sprained mine a few times



Your pancreas?


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Maybe I was.......He might be alot of things but he knows how to treat a lady.  He's been whispering in my ear and making me smile all night.



Billy thought romancing was 'portant. Billy learned fast, but then he figured out it just wasn't worth that hassle. Billy just wants one thing now and he will tell ya everything you wanna hear to get it, and when he does, he will dump you like a rotten tater.

You'll be broken hearted and all your beer will be gone. 

Of course I'm not the only one to tell ya this, you have been warned.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Who got the next one, lets dont have anothe fiasco?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 13, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> Billy thought romancing was 'portant. Billy learned fast, but then he figured out it just wasn't worth that hassle. Billy just wants one thing now and he will tell ya everything you wanna hear to get it, and when he does, he will dump you like a rotten tater.
> 
> You'll be broken hearted and all your beer will be gone.
> 
> Of course I'm not the only one to tell ya this, you have been warned.




Billy's gonna get you......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Go ahead and open the new one Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Fulldraw might not bail us out again.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> what kind of plums do you have Bitterroot?


The best in the world.... Purple skin gold meat bout the size of a raquet ball....Makes the best jelly I've ever eat!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Your pancreas?



You bet


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey Boss, we got enough funds to buy that island now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Billy told me a funny story bout hisself tonight, but made me swear not to repeat it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gone Fishing said:


> Billy's gonna get you......



Billy dont skeer me and he knows it


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Who got the next one, lets dont have anothe fiasco?



Not me this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

I like dem big green Plums.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> The best in the world.... Purple skin gold meat bout the size of a raquet ball....Makes the best jelly I've ever eat!



how many pounds


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Jeff C has got it T.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Mig will be legal tomorrow.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Do that mean PFT?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Doc_5729 said:


> how many pounds




On a good year I'll get 30 gallons or more of good plums...


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Billy told me a funny story bout hisself tonight, but made me swear not to repeat it.



save it for the next thread KD


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

That polar bear's sweatin us again.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> You bet



Didn't know that was possible, prayers sent.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Jan 13, 2014)

is the bar open


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Lock her down


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Do that mean PFT?



Yes but only if somebody opens a new one. T and I are out.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Didn't know that was possible, prayers sent.



Macs is out tonight... Mines good ta go.. I think


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

Here we go again. We will wait 5 minutes without one and then we will have 2.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jan 13, 2014)

Anybody know where Pappy is????  Not like him to disappear....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> That polar bear's sweatin us again.



Polar beats don't sweat......duh uh.....


----------



## oops1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thought JeffC was handlin bidness


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

This one is done. By


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2014)

Later.


----------

